# "Inevitable"



## TM22 (Oct 8, 2009)

Just trying something new. (Click for larger version)

*Make:* Canon
*Model:* Canon EOS DIGITAL REBEL XS
*Shutter Speed:* 1/512 second
*Aperture:* F/5.6
*Focal Length:* 55 mm
*ISO Speed:* 100
*Date Taken:* Oct 7, 2009, 5:06:21 AM​


----------



## Buckster (Oct 8, 2009)

Very clever!  :thumbup:


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Oct 8, 2009)

Very nice and unique!


----------



## Antithesis (Oct 20, 2009)

Interesting and very unique. I like it :thumbup:


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Oct 20, 2009)

Interesting image but I don't get the message. Might be just me though


----------



## v-dubber (Oct 24, 2009)

very cool


----------



## beni_hung (Oct 24, 2009)

I like it :thumbup:


----------



## DReali (Oct 24, 2009)

Love this!!! very clever indeed!


----------

